

Home Free? Giving the Homeless Homes - lebek
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/09/22/home-free

======
ChaoticGood
I think major cities should provide Japanese style capsule hotels to serve the
needs of the homeless.

The plan would be to have the homeless run the hotels to pay for their stay
until they find a stable employer.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsule_hotel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsule_hotel)

~~~
omgtehblackbloc
There are already hotels for the homeless which provide cramped and spartan
accommodations. They're called "homeless shelters", and generally speaking
they don't solve any of the problems the article discussed.

People need actual homes. Even if it's a modest efficiency apartment, we all
need a place we can call our own - where we can keep our stuff, manage it how
we choose, be alone or with only the people we chose, feel safe, and be
assured that in the future all of that will still be true.

There's plenty of housing around - it's one of the big things our economy
produces. It's not that hard or expensive to just provide homeless people with
the same housing everyone else has. There's no reason to come up with
elaborate or convoluted plans for "how to handle the homeless problem" when
the answer is facepalm straightforward.

------
ende
The justification here reminds me somewhat of those for universal basic
income.

